# Somerville



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a fishing guide on lake Somerville, mainly for Crappie. The white bass are fun to catch and this lake is known for white bass and hybrids but would like to learn more about crappie fishing on this lake so close to home.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Capt Wayne Vinton........ he's your man.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> Capt Wayne Vinton........ he's your man.


 X2 and you have fishtailguideservice.com two of the best!!!!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.. Someone texted me Ferral Luegtke (sp) name today. Anyone ever use him? I want to take my family with the guide I choose (wife and 2 daughters) and want someone with patience with the younger clients.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Those two are the one you want there great with kids......


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

kim e cooper said:


> Those two are the one you want there great with kids......


X3.......Capt Wayne has a pontoon boat but both are great with kids! You wont find any better....
matter of fact, Capt Wayne did a seminar on Thursday at the fishing show on fishing Somerville....


----------

